# SouthBend-Mishawaka



## ronsouthbend (May 19, 2014)

SouthBend/Mishawaka
They popped this weekend after the rains Thursday thru Saturday AM!
Biggest I've found in a while!!!
Found about 75 Saturday and another 50 Sunday. Big yellows and small greys and yellows as well.


----------



## ronsouthbend (May 19, 2014)

http://s1276.photobucket.com


----------



## ajhughes71 (May 21, 2014)

I write for a local food blog, and am working on a story about morels. I AM NOT trying to disclose morel locations, but would like to speak to a few people in northern Indiana (Elkhart and/or St. Joseph counties) about the ins and outs of morel culture, what to look for in a morel, etc. Please email me at [email protected] Thanks!!
AJ Hughes


----------

